# Advise please on which spray to waterproof lables



## awi

hello everyone.  I have been trying to create some waterproof labels for some glass bottles which I am going to fill with lotion and toner.  I got some clear glossy labels which look great on the bottles.  I was told you could spray the labels with clear spray paint to help prevent water/oils from smudging.  Which is better to use....enamel or acrylic?  I have tried the acrylic and it seems to be okay, but for some reason when I peel the labels off the sheet and stick them to the bottle, I have an area around the diameter of the label that looks a little bit milky?  Is this the spray making its way under the label?  Any better suggestions?


----------



## soapbuddy

I use clear Krylon spray for my labels.


----------



## Deda

I used to use Krylon, but recently I bought a color laser printer and my waterproof labels are really truly water proof now.  No more spraying!


----------



## cwarren

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I use clear Krylon spray for my labels.



this is what I use too


----------



## BakingNana

I finally sent enough negative mojo to my crummy printer that the old inkjet bit the dust a few weeks ago, so I bought a laser.  I was surprised how reasonable they are now.  Not nearly as expensive as I thought it would be.  So nice not to have to worry so much about moisture.  

Hope you find the solution to your paint problem.


----------



## awi

So does the lazer printer make the ink water/oil resistant, or does it have to be a lazer printer and a waterproof label used together???


----------



## soapbuddy

I have a laser printer, but my labels aren't waterproof. I ordered a few waterproof label samples to try and they curled & got stuck inside the machine. So I went back to regular labels and clear Krylon.


----------



## BakingNana

awi said:
			
		

> So does the lazer printer make the ink water/oil resistant, or does it have to be a lazer printer and a waterproof label used together???



The laser printer is just water "resistant."  It's the actual label that has to be water or oil "proof."  I've never found any label to be oil proof.  That's where the Krylon would definitely be needed.  I'm just careful when I'm labeling and packaging.  I get the darn stuff shrink wrapped as soon as it's labeled to protect it until sale.


----------



## madpiano

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I have a laser printer, but my labels aren't waterproof. I ordered a few waterproof label samples to try and they curled & got stuck inside the machine. So I went back to regular labels and clear Krylon.



are you sure you used waterproof labels for Laser Printers? They have to be heat proof as the laser heat-seals pigments onto the sheets. If you use inkjet labels in a Laser, you are going to get a melted mess. Water Proof inkjet labels are a soft plastic, I can see them melting in a laser. 

Colour Laser Printers are very cheap. Dell does a really good one, which cost about the same as a decent inkjet. And they are very very cheap to run as the toner is much cheaper than ink. Just don't be tempted to buy ink from the manufacturer (4 cartridges for my printer from Dell cost more than the printer did!), but them from independent sellers, some even offer re-fills which is much more eco-friendly.


----------



## soapbuddy

madpiano said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a laser printer, but my labels aren't waterproof. I ordered a few waterproof label samples to try and they curled & got stuck inside the machine. So I went back to regular labels and clear Krylon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure you used waterproof labels for Laser Printers? They have to be heat proof as the laser heat-seals pigments onto the sheets. If you use inkjet labels in a Laser, you are going to get a melted mess. Water Proof inkjet labels are a soft plastic, I can see them melting in a laser.
> 
> Colour Laser Printers are very cheap. Dell does a really good one, which cost about the same as a decent inkjet. And they are very very cheap to run as the toner is much cheaper than ink. Just don't be tempted to buy ink from the manufacturer (4 cartridges for my printer from Dell cost more than the printer did!), but them from independent sellers, some even offer re-fills which is much more eco-friendly.
Click to expand...


When I ordered the waterproof label samples, I specifically asked for ones that were safe for the laser printer. The samples weren't labeled, but whatever they sent me didn't work in my laser printer.


----------



## Bukawww

Can I get a recommendation on a laser printer and/or labels?

I've got an inkjet with the clear and white gloss inkjet labels from onlinelabels.com right now and they do NOT want to make saturated labels (the ink seems to pool a tiny bit all over the print if that makes any sense).  I have a photosmart printer too...so i'm not sure what the problem is.  

I need lip balm and 4.25x2.75 for my soap wraps.


----------



## lsg

I read somewhere to set the print option for "general, everyday printing" and the print quality at "normal" instead of using the "best" print quality option.  That way there is not a lot of excess ink pooling on the label.


----------



## Lindy

I have a Samsung Laser printer which is a truly great value.

For my water & oil proof labels I buy from U-Line and they are 8 1/2 x 11 label sheets - crystal clear.  When I print I use the settings for photo paper and normal toner.  I've even been able to wash the container with the label on and it doesn't come off nor does the ink spread.  They also have a white water proof label that I use and for that one I use the label setting and again normal for toner.

These are the only labels I've found that really are water proof and the are oil proof too - no running when lotion gets on them or even massage oils.  Worth every penny and they are all I use now.


----------



## pixybratt

Now that I have read this i'm going to have to save up and trade my brother inkjet for a laser printer


----------



## Guest

*Waterproof Labels - Krylon Spray*

Hi Awi,
Krylon makes a product called "Preserve It" that can be used to spray over the labels once you have printed them.  This product can be purchased online or at your local craft store, be sure to call the store to find out if they have it in stock before you make a special trip.

Here is a link so you can learn more about "Preserve It" http://www.krylon.com/products/preserve_it_digital_photo_paper_protectant/ 


If you have any questions please feel free to post a reply, and I will do my best to respond quickly. 

Thanks,

Matt Hamilton
OnlineLabels.com


----------



## soapbuddy

Thank Matt. I use this one> http://www.krylon.com/products/crystal_clear_acrylic/


----------

